# Snapple



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Snapple is really cute.  She looks great in that purple halter!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you Poptart!!
I love her in purple.. purple's kind of her color. Her saddle pad is purple, and her halter and leadrope are purple, I even have a purple dandy brush for her.. hehe


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just had to add these pics as well, because she looks so cute all tacked up


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, Snapple is adorable!!  She looks so cute in her tack. One tip though, your saddle looks really far up in the first tack pic. :wink:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, her coloring is very stunning, she is a lovely little girl! :shock:  

Purple really does suit her well! :wink:


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Wow, love her color...She looks like a mountain horse. I'll bet she is a "go anywhere" kind of mare.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

OMG! I wuv your horse! Very Very Very pretty!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

shes so pretty! was the sire the Shetland or Qh?


----------



## HappyAppy (Jul 20, 2008)

Shes very pretty. Love the color purple on her...


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you for the comments everyone!
Her color is purple right now! haha 
Gingerrr- her daddy was a quarter horse, and her dam was a Shetland.. but I don't think her mom was pure shetland. 
She definitely has a pony brain.. she is very stubborn, but she is so cute, I kind of take the good with the bad.. she's usually very sweet though, and she loooves apples. 
Barbarosa- she definitely is a go anywhere pony.. she dosen't spook at anything, shes very bombproof, but a bit stubborn haha. I was grooming her the other day and my dad drove by on our tractor, pretty close to her, and she looked at it, but didn't even flinch, and the tractor is pretty loud.. she is very bombproof.
She was actually named after the Snapple iced tea because apparently she really liked it.. her former owner named her that.. I have never given her iced tea.. haha. 
I've owned her for almost 10 years.
Again, thanks for all the kind words!
I might take some more pics today, so I will try and post them later!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

here are more pics I took today with her westren saddle on. I know the saddle blanket is not on right, a little too far back and it hangs down more then it usually does, but I didn't ride today, it was above 30 degrees celsius, so I just took some pics. If I had been riding, I would have taken more time to get the saddle and stuff on right. 
anyway, hope everyone likes them!
\







-- I was coming out of the barn with her bridle and she thought I had treats for her

















-she started to walk away.. she wanted to go back in the paddock with her buddy


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Awwwh, she's so cute! She looks really good in purple. ^__^


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *deep breathe* awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *another deep breathe* she is a real cutie!


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

call me crazy, but i've NEVER seen that coat color before :shock:

just out of curiosity... what color is that?

shes shockingly pretty!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

thank you for the wonderful comments everyone!

She is actually a Dapple Grey, but I know, she's very dark!
Its odd though because in the winter, you can't see her dapples and she turns a brown-ish color!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey all 
So, I found another picture of Snapple on camera from last winter, but it shows what she looks like in the winter.. really thick coat, and she kind of turns a brown-ish color and loses her dapples.. 
anyway, here it is!








-- it was a windy day, her forelock was blowing everywhere! I just noticed, she looks soooo chubby in this pic!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What a funny color!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, she is extremely cute! What a lovely color.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

ok, I found one more picture I wanted to add!
wnjoy!

this is in the winter, and she looks so furry! like a teddy bear!


----------

